# الى اين تصل التجربة؟!



## Coptic MarMar (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*إلي أين تصل التجربة ؟ 

كلنا نمر بالتجارب في حياتنا 
منذ أبينا أدم وحتي نهاية العالم لابد للبشر أن يمروا بإختبارات متنوعة لكي يكلل من يجاهد قانونيا حتي الدم 
ويخلص من يثبت إلي المنتهي 

لكن ما هو هذا المنتهي؟ 
بالتأكيد الله يطالبنا بالثبات حتي نهاية أيامنا علي الأرض 
لكن قبل أن نصل لنهاية أيامنا نمر بنهايات مرحلية لإختبارات متعددة 
عن هذا نتحدث 

عن نهاية التجربة 

تختلف أنواع التجارب التي نمر بها 
البعض يجرب بالنقص أو الفقد 
هذا يجرب بالمرض وذاك بالفقر وآخر يجرب في حياته الزوجية أو السجن 
وعلي العكس من هؤلاء نجد البعض يجرب بالزيادة 
ذاك يحصل علي قوة مثل شمشون وثراء مثل سليمان وهكذا 

في كل الأحوال تمر التجربة بمراحل مختلفة 
دعنا نأخذ تجربتين متشابهتين لنوضح المراحل 

تجربة التقدمة حتي الموت 

قد تصل التجربة لمرحلة وضع إسحق فوق الخشب وتتوقف ليفتدى إسحق 
أو تستمر حتى تمامها حتي الموت مثل موت السيد المسيح علي الصليب ثم يقوم بعدها منتصرا مقدما لنا مثالا 

نجد هذا في حياة أباء الكنيسة 
كثير من أباءنا إضطهدوا وعذبوا 
بعضهم لم يستشهد مثل القديس صموئيل المعترف 
وبعضهم إستشهد فورا بقطع الرقبة مثل الأم دولاجي وأولادها الخمسة 
وبعضهم عذب ومات وقام مرات عدة مثل مارجرجس 

وفي حياتنا اشخصية في عصرنا الحالي 
نجد شخص يجرب بالمرض كإمتحان له فتمتد إليه يد الله بالشفاء سواء عن طريق توفير طبيب فاهم أو دواء ناجع أو عن طريق معجزة بيد أحد القديسين 

وقد يترك الله واحدا لأقسى درجات المرض وحتي الموت 

نجد سفينة تغرق بكامل ركابها وينجو البعض 
نجد زلزالا يدمر مدينة وينجو واحد 

نعرف أشخاصا نجوا من حواداث عظيمة 
ونفاجأ بوفاة شخص لحدث بسيط جدا ( أعرف إنسانا زلت قدمه أثناء السير وأصيب بكسر بسيط أدي إلي جلطة والوفاة ) 

في كل هذا نجد أمامنا يد الله العجيبة 

ليتنا نعرف كيف نسلم بمشيئة الرب 
ونؤمن بخير صنعه لنا وبنا واضعين أمامنا قول الرسول بولس في رسالته إلي أهل رومية الأصحاح الحاجي عشر 

33- يا لعمق غنى الله و حكمته و علمه ما ابعد احكامه عن الفحص و طرقه عن الاستقصاء. 
34- لان من عرف فكر الرب او من صار له مشيرا. 
35- او من سبق فاعطاه فيكافا. 
36- لان منه و به و له كل الاشياء له المجد الى الابد امين 
منقول*​


----------



## SALVATION (27 أكتوبر 2008)

_



قد تصل التجربة لمرحلة وضع إسحق فوق الخشب وتتوقف ليفتدى إسحق 
أو تستمر حتى تمامها حتي الموت مثل موت السيد المسيح علي الصليب ثم يقوم بعدها منتصرا​

أنقر للتوسيع...

امين
نؤمن ونصدق 
يارب قوينا لتحمل كل التجارب
توعيه جميل جدا وهادفه
حقيقى تسلم ايدك




​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جميل اووووى يا مرمر 
مرسىىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (27 أكتوبر 2008)

مرمر

شكرا على روعة الموضوع
سلام المسيح معكي دايما
محبتي​


----------



## candy shop (27 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه 

شكرااااااااااااا ليكى يا مرمر​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 نوفمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _
> امين
> نؤمن ونصدق
> يارب قوينا لتحمل كل التجارب
> ...



*شكراااا لمرورك ياتونى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل اووووى يا مرمر
> مرسىىىىىى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​



*شكراااا لمرورك ياكوكو 

ربنا يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 نوفمبر 2008)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> مرمر
> 
> شكرا على روعة الموضوع
> سلام المسيح معكي دايما
> محبتي​



*شكراااا لمرورك ياقمر

ربنا يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 نوفمبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه
> 
> شكرااااااااااااا ليكى يا مرمر​



*شكراااا لمرورك يا كاندى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (10 نوفمبر 2008)

ألف شكر لإختنا الحبيبة مارمر ، على هذه الكلمات المشجعة والمعزية .
وفى وسط العاصفة ، ربنا موجود ، ولكنه يسمح بالعاصفة لنختبر قوة إيماننا ، ولنثبت فيه أكثر :-

http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images/1353188996


----------



## kalimooo (10 نوفمبر 2008)

جميل 
جميل جداااااااااا" اخت marmar_maroo
شكرا"
سلام المسيح​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 نوفمبر 2008)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> ألف شكر لإختنا الحبيبة مارمر ، على هذه الكلمات المشجعة والمعزية .
> وفى وسط العاصفة ، ربنا موجود ، ولكنه يسمح بالعاصفة لنختبر قوة إيماننا ، ولنثبت فيه أكثر :-
> 
> http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images/1353188996



*شكرااااااا لمرورك ياأستاذ مكرم

ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> جميل
> جميل جداااااااااا" اخت marmar_maroo
> شكرا"
> سلام المسيح​



*شكرااااااا لمرورك ياأستاذ كليم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------

